

Action.IO could be a game changer - dko
http://blog.derrickko.com/actionio-could-be-a-game-changer

======
gexla
"Having a developer setup and manage a development environment is a great
learning experience. But it doesn't scale. Once you have a team, the time you
take to setup an environment is precious time wasted. And it gets even more
involved as your stack gets complicated."

Using Ansible (same idea as Chef and Puppet) I can go from zero to fully ready
(setup exactly as I want it) in less than 20 minutes, and my system does all
the work during that time. I can do this for as many servers as I need. Every
step of the process is scripted, so it does the exact same routine every time.
I can also regularly iterate my server scripts just like I iterate my dotfiles
for all my other tools.

These are my tools. They put bread on the table. I like for my tools to be
exactly how I want them and under my full control. Action.io will be
interesting to check out though.

